
Cisco Buys Jabber - raghus
http://gigaom.com/2008/09/19/cisco-buys-jabber/
======
wmf
It's interesting that they bought Jabber Inc. and not Process One.

------
ruslan
Hopefully this helps XMPP to get en mass and reach end users world-wide, not
only russian geeks as it is now :-).

<http://www.google.com/trends?q=jabber>

